# Promotional Code for Interval Gold!!



## jyager (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a promotional code for Interval Gold?? We were thinking of giving it a try. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 14, 2011)

*I have never seen a code to get Gold cheaper*

II could get extra money from me if they allowed "Gold" members to keep ongoing searches until one day out.  Now they cancel your searches, if your needed date is within 60 days. 

I have had a few searches cancelled, and then I have to wait for last-minute inventory by getting up early in the morning (really in the middle of the night).  I don't understand why you cannot pick up an exchange within 60 days via an ongoing search.  

Give me a benefit I can use, and I will pay for the Gold.  

II watches this site, so I thought I would make my case here.  

Of course, I don't want anyone to think this is a complaint, because II is still superior to RCI in service and resort quality.  And both RCI and II are way better than ANY of the alternates.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> II could get extra money from me if they allowed "Gold" members to keep ongoing searches until one day out.  Now they cancel your searches, if your needed date is within 60 days.
> 
> I have had a few searches cancelled, and then I have to wait for last-minute inventory by getting up early in the morning (really in the middle of the night).  I don't understand why you cannot pick up an exchange within 60 days via an ongoing search.



Try adding to your search a week that is more than 60 days out that you know you would have no chance of getting confirmed.  This has allowed us to keep ongoing searches going for weeks within 60 days.


----------

